# Northern Comfort woodstove



## Metalmantma (Mar 11, 2019)

Has anyone out there heard of or seen a northern exposure woodstove? It looks like a grandpa bear, grandma bear or timberline double door stove? It's at least 40 yrs old.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 11, 2019)

There are lots of old shops that were forced to close with EPA regulations.  It might have been a local shop.


----------



## Metalmantma (Mar 26, 2019)

*This is the insert version*


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 26, 2019)

Metalmantma said:


> *This is the insert version *
> View attachment 242710


No wonder I couldn't find it. It has a different name.


----------



## Metalmantma (Mar 27, 2019)

Sorry I had the name wrong, so Jan can you provide any info on that company? The woodstove I am asking about has been in my Aunts basement since the 80s.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 27, 2019)

type northern comfort in the search field on the top right of the forum page. It took me here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/search/124104013/?q=northern+comfort&o=date&c[node]=19


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2019)

Northern Exposure had me up in Alaska with that quirky, fun show. I changed the title to Northern Comfort.


----------



## Metalmantma (Apr 29, 2019)

hahaha, northern exposure, I remember that show too, that's probably why I messed up the name of the stove, when I think alsaka I think cold and for i think stove. Anyway I am a fisher,all nighter  and timberline lover and I just recently picked up a small single door timberline


----------



## Metalmantma (Apr 29, 2019)

Then I came across this this morning


----------



## bholler (Apr 29, 2019)

Just another Fisher copy.  It will be pretty much the same as a comfortable Fisher.  Durable and able to crank out tons of BTUs but not efficient or clean burning at all


----------



## Metalmantma (May 5, 2019)

Yes it looks like a fisher door on a timberline body. Sides are wavy from over fire but will make a great deer camp All night burner. Beats the tiny very leaky boxwood  woodstove we have up there, that one had to be filled every 2 to 3 hrs. No joke I haven't gotten much sleep during deer season because of that woodstove.


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2019)

Metalmantma said:


> Beats the tiny very leaky boxwood woodstove we have up there, that one had to be filled every 2 to 3 hrs.


Yes, almost anything is better and safer as long as the flue and clearance requirements are honored.


----------

